# Wireless printer



## granfire (May 30, 2019)

I had to buy a new one, as I kill printers with an alarming rate, even before the ink runs dry.

Ok, the new machine is an Epson, wireless, (home) office grade with fax, and all the fancy stuff, like sucking the paper back in to print the reverse....

anyhow, How can I set this up so that I can print from my device even if I am not in reach of my personal router at home? 
I know it's printing from smartphones (if I were to actually leave it on)


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2019)

If you are out of range from your printer you can't print to it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 30, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> If you are out of range from your printer you can't print to it.



Well... you can, but not with Windoze or Apple OS.


----------



## granfire (May 30, 2019)

so off the phone - but only within reach?
or I need to send it as fax (not connected as such - yet)


----------

